# JD350B Price



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys. I've got a 1965 JD350B that I'd like to sell. It was in pretty good shape when I got it. It went through pretty much a full restoration about 4 or 5 years ago. The top end was redone then as well, not that it needed it, but thats another story. It is a 12 volt system. Starts and runs excellent. Paint is still near new. If you guys could just throw out some figures on what I should be asking and what I should expect to get, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It can't be a B model as that came out in '70.The 350 came out in '65.Anyway,if it's in as good a shape as you say,your in the $10K range.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

It may be a 75, I got so much crap I cant even keep it straight. But thats about what I thought. I'm asking 10, but I would probably take as low as 8 if I saw cash. Its just in my way lol.


----------

